# Fitness Challenge Debunks Holiday Weight Gain Myth ? Win a Trip to Jamaica!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To disprove the myth that weight gain is inevitable during the holiday season, hundreds of Americans are signing up for a fitness challenge that tests their ability to become lean and fit between the end of November and the beginning of January.Burn The Fat this Christmas!For the Holiday Challenge, a fitness contest that begins on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

